# The Chemically Abandoned



## Chemic

Before I continue with this post, keep in mind that I am NOT crazy. I may have a mind that is like none other, though that does not mean that it is not brilliant in its own way.


I am a fan of the unknown, the unseen, the unexplored, the ruins, the abandoned, the over grown.....


I find peace in the places that nobody goes. The knowledge that no man has stepped foot here in a very long time. The knowledge that there is beauty in even the most horrific places. 


Hospitals, Jails, Psychiatric Institutions, Murder Houses, Haunted Dwellings, and many more of the worlds unexplained oddities that have since been left for the world to take it back. 






This thread will be a compilation of my work, my process, and my vision.


----------



## Chemic

Tommorow's Venue: 12/22/12
" ******** Children's Psychiatric Center "











There are 3 complexes that will be explored
from order of left to right


1. Main Complex - Living Quarters and Labs (abandoned in 2001)
2. Secondary Complex - Living Quarters / Test Labs  (abandoned in 1995)
3. Staff Quarters (abandoned in 1995)


----------



## Tuffythepug

Well, you have my interest.


----------



## mishele




----------



## invisible

What's stopping you from uploading the photos?


----------



## Mully

What is the mystery with telling the name of the place .... it is not like all 137 thousand of us are going to rush out and shoot there


----------



## Chemic

invisible said:


> What's stopping you from uploading the photos?


Old memory card fried. Waiting on a friend of mine that has the backups.



Mully said:


> What is the mystery with telling the name of the place .... it is not like all 137 thousand of us are going to rush out and shoot there


It has been the goal of me and my fellow adventurers to preserve the venues. We personally hate when people (mostly teenagers) go to these places, break windows, spray paint everything and ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## BlackSheep

Looking forward to seeing what you got!
(basically just posting to subscribe to the thread)


----------



## The_Traveler

Are you wearing a cape or does it just seem that you'd like to?

Come on, just post the pictures.
No one here wants to take you home to have sex because you're so deep.


----------



## Chemic

The_Traveler said:


> Are you wearing a cape or does it just seem that you'd like to?
> 
> Come on, just post the pictures.
> No one here wants to take you home to have sex because you're so deep.






Ummmmmmmmmm.......


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's stopping you from uploading the photos?
> 
> 
> 
> Old memory card fried. Waiting on a friend of mine that has the backups.
Click to expand...


----------



## deeky

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  A secret society at a secret location with secret results.  I wish I could play!  (insert  sarcasm here)  

You said you can't get the photos because of a bad memory card, and yet your first post says you aren't going until tomorrow.  So which is it?

I'm guessing neither.  I'm going with Traveler's cape theory.

Going to have to be pretty spectacular results to turn my mood.


----------



## AgentDrex

I look forward to the results.  Post when you can!  I think your idea is worthy.


----------



## Chemic

deeky said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  A secret society at a secret location with secret results.  I wish I could play!  (insert  sarcasm here)
> 
> You said you can't get the photos because of a bad memory card, and yet your first post says you aren't going until tomorrow.  So which is it?
> 
> I'm guessing neither.  I'm going with Traveler's cape theory.
> 
> Going to have to be pretty spectacular results to turn my mood.



First of all, If you don't like what's in this thread then GTFO.

Second of all, PREVIOUS photos are on a bad memory card, and YES I am going to a NEW Venue tommorrow.

Third of all, I personally don't think any "results" will resolve your Illusory superiority complex


----------



## Tuffythepug

Really not getting off to a very good start here my friend.   perhaps you should have just posted the pictures whenever you have them ready and avoided all the build-up.   I'm perfectly willing to wait and see what you come up with so it's not a big deal to me.   But..   I have to say that terminology such as "This thread will be a compilation of my work, my process, and my vision" could be viewed by some as a just a tad pretentious.   Anyhow, let's see what you got and find out whether the build up was worth it.


----------



## thetrue

New + rude + deceptive + angry? You have a captivating thread title, it's getting traffic who are expecting to see more than a very discreetly marked map. I can't imagine that keeping images on memory card and only on one PC which you, (presumably) the shutter-actuator have no access to could conceivably be a good plan. Someone PM me when the deception has ended please.


----------



## Derrel

A good "GTFO" is always appreciated in a newbie's sixth post in a new forum.........


----------



## rexbobcat

Derrel said:
			
		

> A good "GTFO" is always appreciated in a newbie's sixth post in a new forum.........



You don't understand. This guy has a vision.


----------



## thetrue

Unless he's the Ansel Adams of abandonment, I really don't understand the self-hype.


----------



## Tuffythepug

The suspense is killing me


----------



## Buckster

That's about enough of the mental games and bullspit...

According to posts on other forums by this dude, he just bought his camera a couple days ago, and is not allowed to own a gun because of 3 years in prison (since he revealed it, it's not like I'm divulging info he doesn't divulge himself).

Oh, and by the way, the Google Earth map location he posted is of:

Rockland Childrens Psychiatric Center - Orangetown, NY

Latitude:  41° 3'13.61"N
Longitude:  73°58'39.68"W

https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF...ens+Psychiatric+Center&iwloc=A&gl=US&hl=en-US

One more thing: His "Project" has already been done by others:

Scouting An Abandoned Mental Asylum: A Visit To The Rockland Psychiatric Center, Part 1 « Scouting NY

Aaaaand, part 2:

Part II: Scouting An Abandoned Mental Asylum &#8211; A Visit To The Rockland Psychiatric Center « Scouting NY


----------



## unpopular

Isn;t the whole spooky abandoned psychiatric hospital kind of over done?

It seems that there is something distasteful about it in general as well.


----------



## SCraig

Chemic said:


> First of all, If you don't like what's in this thread then GTFO.
> 
> Second of all, PREVIOUS photos are on a bad memory card, and YES I am going to a NEW Venue tommorrow.
> 
> * Third of all, I personally don't think any "results" will resolve your Illusory superiority complex*



You're probably right.  I think I'll just beat the rush and GTFO to.


----------



## unpopular

Chemic said:


> Old memory card fried. Waiting on a friend of mine that has the backups.



0_o

So you took some photos, backed them up onto someone elses computer? Uhhhhm ok?



> It has been the goal of me and my fellow adventurers to preserve the venues. We personally hate when people (mostly teenagers) go to these places, break windows, spray paint everything and ruin it for everyone else.



So you're denying the fact that the human element isn't an active part of urban decay? What exactly are you trying to preserve, and why is it worth preserving? There's nothing you can do that will accurately portray the the history of the place, the kind of care that was provided or the patients who resided there by photographing the abandoned ruins.

You just think it's "cool". So stop all the pretentious baloney. You're just a run of the mill abandoned places photographer/trespassing urban explorer, exploiting the creepy stereotype of "the asylum" rather than making any substantial statement about human ecology, the history of midcentury psychiatric care or the urban landscape.


----------



## ratssass

unpopular said:


> Chemic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old memory card fried. Waiting on a friend of mine that has the backups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0_o
> 
> So you took some photos, backed them up onto someone elses computer? Uhhhhm ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has been the goal of me and my fellow adventurers to preserve the venues. We personally hate when people (mostly teenagers) go to these places, break windows, spray paint everything and ruin it for everyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're denying the fact that the human element isn't an active part of urban decay? What exactly are you trying to preserve, and why is it worth preserving? There's nothing you can do that will accurately portray the the history of the place, the kind of care that was provided or the patients who resided there by photographing the abandoned ruins.
> 
> You just think it's "cool". So stop all the pretentious baloney. You're just a run of the mill abandoned places photographer/trespassing urban explorer, exploiting the creepy stereotype of "the asylum" rather than making any substantial statement about human ecology, the history of midcentury psychiatric care or the urban landscape.
Click to expand...


   Don't sugarcoat it,man......lol


----------



## Tee

unpopular said:


> Isn;t the whole spooky abandoned psychiatric hospital kind of over done?



Maybe he caught some reruns of Ghost Adventures? :scratch:


----------



## snowbear

Don't care much for dramatic teasers, and even less for trespassing.

edit: snarky portion removed.


----------



## unpopular

Nothing like violating parole!


----------



## Tuffythepug

I'm going to avoid the rush and GTFO also.


----------



## unpopular

ratssass said:


> Don't sugarcoat it,man......lol



I don't mind abandoned places photography - I don't even mind trespassing provided that the place is in fact unused, that's more of the liability insurance company's beef. But the whole sophomoric artsy line about the "overgrown" and "forgotten" - especially given the cliche nature of the subject - is a bit too much for me.

This is just one of those things that's harder to screw up than it is to do right. The very nature of any abandoned place, especially an abandoned psychiatric facility, is going to be interesting to a lot of people.


----------



## The_Traveler

It was the mysterious caped crusader kind of impression that I responded to.

My intuition was that, no matter what the images, if there was any critique there would have been a claim that we 'didn't get it' followed by a caped flounce as the _artiste_ left the room.


----------



## unpopular

My guess is that he's only imagining how awesome it's going to be, and that there are no photos to show.

I mean - who backs up images on their buddy's computer?


----------



## tevo

guise i think he's srs


this is srsbsnz guise

srsly


----------



## invisible

Why not reserve judgment until the photos are posted?


----------



## unpopular

as I said. there's no way to screw up an abandoned mental hospital.

I really don't need to see it.


----------



## tevo

invisible said:
			
		

> Why not reserve judgment until the photos are posted?



Why not reserve posting until the photos are taken?


----------



## e.rose

Buckster said:
			
		

> That's about enough of the mental games and bullspit...
> 
> According to posts on other forums by this dude, he just bought his camera a couple days ago, and is not allowed to own a gun because of 3 years in prison (since he revealed it, it's not like I'm divulging info he doesn't divulge himself).
> 
> Oh, and by the way, the Google Earth map location he posted is of:
> 
> Rockland Childrens Psychiatric Center - Orangetown, NY
> 
> Latitude:  41° 3'13.61"N
> Longitude:  73°58'39.68"W
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?ie=UTF8&cid=13123269784842572645&q=Rockland+Childrens+Psychiatric+Center&iwloc=A&gl=US&hl=en-US
> 
> One more thing: His "Project" has already been done by others:
> 
> Scouting An Abandoned Mental Asylum: A Visit To The Rockland Psychiatric Center, Part 1 « Scouting NY
> 
> Aaaaand, part 2:
> 
> Part II: Scouting An Abandoned Mental Asylum &ndash; A Visit To The Rockland Psychiatric Center « Scouting NY



Did he delete those posts?  Cause I went through his profile to see them and they're not there.  Unless the mobile app hates me... XD


----------



## AgentDrex

> who backs up images on their buddy's computer?



Perhaps he has no computer, it's being repaired at the moment, he doesn't have a way of transferring the images from the card to an external storage medium, etc.  I was once there myself.  I was backing up my work on the workstation at the office I worked at until I was able to get a suitable computer at home that would allow me to store the images.


----------



## amolitor

The dude sounds young, and like a bit of a putz. But, I repeat myself. I was _at least_ this much of a putz when I was young and so, I venture to suggest, were all of us. Youthfulness is next to putzliness.

I assume homeboy's left us, but yeah, I'd wait for the images. Sometimes these kids have an astonishing eye. Not always, or even often, but sometimes. And, man, is that ever great so see when they come through with the vision, isn't it?


----------



## AgentDrex

I know I, for one, was interested.  I'm afraid he's been chased off though.  I know that there was a link provided that showed someone else had already photographed that facility.  That means little though considering the Eiffel Tower has been photographed numerous times.  This fact should not stop anyone from taking their own photos of a place that has been photographed before.


----------



## invisible

tevo said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not reserve judgment until the photos are posted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not reserve posting until the photos are taken?
Click to expand...

The OP's attitude is childish and pompous, but the attitude is a separate entity from the photos.


----------



## unpopular

^^ Ok, ok. You're probably right. It seems I've just whipped myself into a frenzy.


----------



## tevo

invisible said:
			
		

> The OP's attitude is childish and pompous, but the attitude is a separate entity from the photos.



I guess we'll see then!


----------



## invisible

unpopular said:


> ^^ Ok, ok. You're probably right. It seems I've just whipped myself into a frenzy.


I can relate to that. It's probably the holiday spirit :mrgreen:


----------



## unpopular

or my troll instincts.


----------



## thetrue

invisible said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ Ok, ok. You're probably right. It seems I've just whipped myself into a frenzy.
> 
> 
> 
> I can relate to that. It's probably the holiday spirit :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Did you mean spirits? I could use a drink


----------



## unpopular

we had hot toddies last night with my wife's friend and her boyfriend. he thought that there were these secret walls that could be activated which would turn Manhattan into a concentration camp.

where does this stuff even come from?


----------



## thetrue

unpopular said:


> we had hot toddies last night with my wife's friend and her boyfriend. he thought that there were these secret walls that could be activated which would turn Manhattan into a concentration camp.
> 
> where does this stuff even come from?


WTF???? Hahaha


----------



## AgentDrex

unpopular said:


> or my troll instincts.


----------



## unpopular

RIP Eduard Khil


----------



## The_Traveler

There should be a sign over the door to TPF '*Abandon hope all ye who strut in here.*'


----------



## AgentDrex

Well, he's still entertaining us.  I'm sure he will forever.


----------



## AgentDrex

> There should be a sign over the door to TPF '*Abandon hope all ye who strut in here.*'



I don't know about that.  Perhaps "Check Your Ego at the Door.  We are not responsible for broken hearts."


----------



## BlackSheep

Aw, did you guys scare him off? I wanted to see what he had, especially after all of that lead-up.


----------



## unpopular

Just average all these together.

https://www.google.com/search?q=aba...Q&biw=1438&bih=891&sei=PAXWUKunLZONqQGi8YGICQ


----------



## BlackSheep

^ You are probably dead right on that.


----------



## STIC

invisible said:


> The OP's attitude is childish and pompous, but the attitude is a separate entity from the photos.



And some of these replies aren't?

I think, you guys could have given him/her the benefit of the doubt and waited until some photos showed up before completely trashing him/her...

It's not like it would have cost you anything...:er:



*This is the internet people...not reality...*


----------



## AgentDrex

unpopular said:


> Just average all these together.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=aba...Q&biw=1438&bih=891&sei=PAXWUKunLZONqQGi8YGICQ



I stand behind my point.  Just because so many others have does not mean one shouldn't try their hand at it (what have any of us taken a photo of that no one else ever has?): 

https://www.google.com/search?q=abandoned+psychiatric+hospital&aq=f&sugexp=chrome,mod%3D8&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=en&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=OgXWULmILoSJqgHHm4GYDQ&biw=1438&bih=891&sei=PAXWUKunLZONqQGi8YGICQ#um=1&hl=en&tbo=d&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=famous+landmarks+&oq=famous+landmarks+&gs_l=img.3..0l10.20233.25655.0.27533.10.8.0.2.2.0.131.582.7j1.8.0...0.0...1c.1.J7TG6AO1h9Q&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&bvm=bv.1355534169,d.aWM&fp=e63544da98120baa&bpcl=40096503&biw=1280&bih=658


----------



## terri

STIC said:


> invisible said:
> 
> 
> 
> The OP's attitude is childish and pompous, but the attitude is a separate entity from the photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some of these replies aren't?
> 
> I think, you guys could have given him/her the benefit of the doubt and waited until some photos showed up before completely trashing him/her...
> 
> It's not like it would have cost you anything...:er:
> 
> 
> 
> *This is the internet people...not reality...*
Click to expand...

That's about the nicest comment I've seen in here.   Seriously, people!!   This is just the kind of nonsense that we're trying not to cultivate, but some of you can't seem to resist a new round of "skewer the newbie".   Don't talk to me about where else the user posted, his history, his semantics, etc.   He didn't stand a chance because he didn't post his images in 24 hours....?    

This thread is a poor reflection on TPF.   :thumbdown:    For all of you in the "There's no bullying here" crowd, re-read it and watch the momentum.


----------



## unpopular

I think I got a little carried away. However, I do think abandoned psychiatric hospitals are a loaded subject which rely a lot on stigma in order to work. I can appreciate abandoned places, but when the "psychiatric hospital" part of the location is the focus, as it certainly appears here with the "chemically abandoned" tagline - a title which I find repugnantly offensive.


----------



## snowbear

I've removed the snarky portion of my post.


----------



## Chemic

Wow, I never knew photographers were like this. 

I guess tpf isn't for me.


----------



## Mully

unpopular said:


> we had hot toddies last night with my wife's friend and her boyfriend. he thought that there were these secret walls that could be activated which would turn Manhattan into a concentration camp.
> 
> where does this stuff even come from?



I think your toddies were too hot.


----------



## invisible

Chemic said:


> Wow, I never knew photographers were like this.
> 
> I guess tpf isn't for me.


Or maybe it is. Just let the photos do the talking and you should be alright.


----------



## Chemic

invisible said:


> Or maybe it is. Just let the photos do the talking and you should be alright.



Against my better judgement I will post 2 of the pictures I have processed so far. Beyond all of my "illusion", I never denied that I am new to photography.

CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM WELCOME







Full Size: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8499/8298456698_bdfe30f881_k.jpg






Full Size: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8491/8297405761_2fe899b30a_k.jpg


----------



## Mully

Somehow I smell low tide here.


----------



## thetrue

I've been a good boy


----------



## AgentDrex

Hey man...that first one is a bit of alright, really shows the deterioration and would be great to have a couple lurching zombies coming down the hall towards the camera.  Don't get too hung up on people and their ability to cause grief.  Just keep being yourself.  The second photo doesn't do too much...it's tilted and there is a lot of black.  Then again, those places have some "dark" history?  Ha!  I made a funny.  Okay...so I'm not on Comedy Central for a reason.  Anytuna, keep posting more of what you got.  I'm still interested.  Did you get some outside shots?


----------



## thetrue

For the second, I suspect you used flash at high power? Personally I would have used lower power and longer shutter, and wider aperture (for some good depth). I don't like the first at all, it's just an empty hallway.


----------



## Awiserbud

I'm always interested in urbex/abandoned places photography, unfortunatly i never seem to have the time to get out and find/explore these places, It seems HDR is the way to really show off these places for those that dont turn their noses up at it.
Dont be put off by the negative comments on this thread, once you've been broken in and read a few chapters of the TPF bible you'll fit right in...probably.


----------



## unpopular

... and at the end of the day... :::sigh:::


----------



## Chemic

AgentDrex said:


> Hey man...that first one is a bit of alright, really shows the deterioration and would be great to have a couple lurching zombies coming down the hall towards the camera.



Agreed. Zombies would set this off perfectly



AgentDrex said:


> Then again, those places have some "dark" history?


That was the point.....its the 3rd basement. 3 stories underground. Kinda scared me a little bit. Constant sound of water dripping and a slight breeze



AgentDrex said:


> Did you get some outside shots?


Yeah i'll post some of those later



thetrue said:


> For the second, I suspect you used flash at high power? Personally I would have used lower power and longer shutter, and wider aperture (for some good depth). I don't like the first at all, it's just an empty hallway.



To be honest, I haven't looked into using my flash just yet. Still gotta get around to that lol



Awiserbud said:


> I'm always interested in urbex/abandoned places photography, unfortunatly i never seem to have the time to get out and find/explore these places, It seems HDR is the way to really show off these places for those that dont turn their noses up at it.
> Dont be put off by the negative comments on this thread, once you've been broken in and read a few chapters of the TPF bible you'll fit right in...probably.



Agreed with the HDR. I'm a big fan of it. 

and.....tpf bible?


----------



## Awiserbud

and.....tpf bible?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> A bit like the 10 commandments, nobody knows what they are exactly, but they'll let you know if you break one.


----------



## sm4him

Awiserbud said:


> and.....tpf bible?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit like the 10 commandments, nobody knows what they are exactly, but they'll let you know if you break one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you "fit in" we'll give you a copy of the TPF bible. But, you kinda gotta have the bible to ever hope to "fit in."
> 
> Welcome to TPF. Generally, if you survive a first thread of this sort, you'll be alright.  But. Yeah--you're gonna want to rethink that strategy of posting the fact that you're GONNA post some cool photos you've taken and then you're GONNA go take some more cool photos and post them too. That's just inviting the thread train wreck to happen.
> 
> I kinda like that first photo. The second just doesn't do much for me; if I didn't KNOW the story behind where you'd gone, the second photo would just hold no interest for me whatsoever. It's just a dark photo of a dark, flooded hall down in a basement somewhere.
> That first photo--man, I bet there are some awesome abstracts just waiting to be captured on those walls!
Click to expand...


----------



## AgentDrex

*Here are the TPF Ten Commandments*:

1. Thou shalt not bring up politics or religion.

2. Thou shalt not make onto TPF any pornographic images or any likeness of any such thing unless you pay money and promise to keep such images in the NSFW sub-forum.

3. Thou shalt not make cuss words upon the forums for the mods will not hold you guiltless and may ban you for a time to be specified.

4. Remember to take a break from photography once a week.  Six days a week thou shalt photo and do all your post-processing. But make the seventh day a day for rest.

5. Honour thy mods and TPF junkies for their wisdom will guide you.

6. Thou shalt not kill the motivation for others to continue the desire to learn more about photography.

7. Thou shalt not harrass other members.

8. Thou shalt not watermark photos that are not yours.

9. Thou shalt not make other TPF members look bad by lying and false reporting.

10.Thou shalt not covet the talents of others but find your own creative path.


----------



## Mully

At first people were not friendly to Moses either .... it will take time ..Welcome.


----------



## terri

AgentDrex said:


> *Here are the TPF Ten Commandments*:
> 
> 1. Thou shalt not bring up politics or religion.
> 
> 2. Thou shalt not make onto TPF any pornographic images or any likeness of any such thing unless you pay money and promise to keep such images in the NSFW sub-forum.
> 
> 3. Thou shalt not make cuss words upon the forums for the mods will not hold you guiltless and may ban you for a time to be specified.
> 
> 4. Remember to take a break from photography once a week.  Six days a week thou shalt photo and do all your post-processing. But make the seventh day a day for rest.
> 
> 5. Honour thy mods and TPF junkies for their wisdom will guide you.
> 
> 6. Thou shalt not kill the motivation for others to continue the desire to learn more about photography.
> 
> 7. Thou shalt not harrass other members.
> 
> 8. Thou shalt not watermark photos that are not yours.
> 
> 9. Thou shalt not make other TPF members look bad by lying and false reporting.
> 
> 10.Thou shalt not covet the talents of others but find your own creative path.


Not bad....        But here is the real thing.

Thanks for everyone's effort in turning the thread around.


----------



## amolitor

Not bad. Those two are basically the same photograph, but it's not a bad photograph. You're in a visually interesting place, which helps enormously.

Both images suffer from the same problem, which is that the eye is led down the hall, we're urged to look toward the end of the hallway, where there is.. um, nothing much. The setup is good, it's visually interesting, there's some good material in both of these. They're not particularly great as photographs, but they are decent documentation of a place.


----------



## thetrue

Do you feel these were your two strongest photos from this outing?


----------



## The_Traveler

If you allow editing, I think you will get more and better critique that will be enlightening about how these images can be altered.


----------



## tevo

Chemic said:
			
		

> Against my better judgement I will post 2 of the pictures I have processed so far. Beyond all of my "illusion", I never denied that I am new to photography.
> 
> CONSTRUCTIVE CRITICISM WELCOME
> 
> Full Size: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8499/8298456698_bdfe30f881_k.jpg
> 
> Full Size: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8491/8297405761_2fe899b30a_k.jpg



#1 I think backing up a bit and framing so that the left window(or window looking object) wasn't so close to the edge of the frame would better this one, and a B&W conversion may do it justice. Nice capture of the environment though.

#2 Not much to chew on, but I can see the idea pretty clearly. Again, the color doesn't really contribute much to the composition so B&W would make it tastier imo.


----------



## bentcountershaft

The_Traveler said:


> If you allow editing, I think you will get more and better critique that will be enlightening about how these images can be altered.



I agree, it would be a lot easier to show you what I have in mind instead of trying to explain it.  It isn't as if we will be claiming the shots as our own or anything, so no need to worry about that.  And if you would like for some people to do that it could also help to upload some bigger images if possible.

I'll do a quick and dirty verbal critique.

1.  Has promise.  With this type of composition, the end of the hallway smack dab in the middle like that, it's generally best to have no tilt at all.  Tilts can sometimes be effective but 1) it's usually a more pronounced angle and 2) this just isn't one of those times.  To my tastes the image is a bit dark and would be better slightly brighter.  I know you're thinking dark and moody helps set the tone, but give it a shot while adding more contrast and see what you think.  Also I think I would desaturate the colors a bit.  Black and white may or may not work, but I'm guessing not because it just doesn't seem contrasty enough.  Also, just a personal idea, I would try a square crop.  The width and height of the hall are pretty close to being the same and with the end in the center I think it would work.  It would also crop out the two windows which are acting as stop signs for my eyes as they start the journey down the hall.

2.  I'm not trying to sound like a dick with this but I'm going to be blunt.  The only good thing about this one is that it's a good reminder of a place to reshoot after you are more advanced.  It's definitely a cool spot that you should return to sometime, just hold off for now.


----------



## Chemic

Due to the copious amounts of cannabis that I intake daily, When I made this account, I most likely got confused about the "My photos are ok to edit" thing. 

**ATTENTION - Marijuana effects the memory** (Half Baked)


I just changed it to OK


----------



## shents

This sounds interesting!!!.:cheer: I would love to do something like that very dark, Great ref for my tattooing


----------



## bentcountershaft

It's small since I cropped a bunch but I think you can get the idea.




8298456698_f5c3d7299a_z by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## thetrue

Bentcountershaft, very nice edit


----------



## The_Traveler

Chemic said:


> Due to the copious amounts of cannabis that I  intake daily, When I made this account, I most likely got confused about  the "My photos are ok to edit" thing.
> 
> **ATTENTION - Marijuana effects the memory** (Half Baked)




If you expect help or critique then I hope you take it seriously and respond when you are unbaked.

You need to understand what you want to capture and what you want the viewer to see.
The two windows in the foreground completely dominate the viewers' eye when probably you want the eye to flow down to the door in the background, too dark in the original to see but the natural endpoint of the image.

But you can transform it into something more in the mood of the place.


----------



## shents

The_Traveler said:


> shents said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds interesting. I would love to do something like that very dark, Great ref for my tattooing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you expect help or critique then I hope you take it seriously and respond when you are unbaked.
> 
> You need to understand what you want to capture and what you want the viewer to see.
> The two windows in the foreground completely dominate the viewers' eye when probably you want the eye to flow down to the door in the background, too dark in the original to see but the natural endpoint of the image.
> 
> But you can transform it into something more in the mood of the place.
Click to expand...


Lew think you tagged me by mistake They only baking I do is in the oven:lmao:


----------



## 2fastlx

The_Traveler said:


> shents said:
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds interesting. I would love to do something like that very dark, Great ref for my tattooing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you expect help or critique then I hope you take it seriously and respond when you are unbaked.
> 
> You need to understand what you want to capture and what you want the viewer to see.
> The two windows in the foreground completely dominate the viewers' eye when probably you want the eye to flow down to the door in the background, too dark in the original to see but the natural endpoint of the image.
> 
> But you can transform it into something more in the mood of the place.
Click to expand...


I like that edit.  Now we're getting somewhere. I like the mood that it sets.


----------



## AgentDrex

> Due to the copious amounts of cannabis that I intake daily, When I made  this account, I most likely got confused about the "My photos are ok to  edit" thing.
> 
> **ATTENTION - Marijuana effects the memory** (Half Baked)



Hey man, don't blame it on the bud, it's not like...wait...where was I going with that?  Oh well, I like the edits.  I hope they help you a little to see what to look for when you go out and shoot more photos.


----------



## shents

AgentDrex said:


> Due to the copious amounts of cannabis that I intake daily, When I made  this account, I most likely got confused about the "My photos are ok to  edit" thing.
> 
> **ATTENTION - Marijuana effects the memory** (Half Baked)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey man, don't blame it on the bud, it's not like...wait...where was I going with that?  Oh well, I like the edits.  I hope they help you a little to see what to look for when you go out and shoot more photos.
Click to expand...



Don't blame it on the bud, Blame it on the boogie


----------



## shents

Did you have to  get permission to enter these buildings. I'd love to do a little project like this


----------



## Chemic

shents said:


> Did you have to get permission to enter these buildings. I'd love to do a little project like this



Sometimes. One of the venues we plan on going to in the summer is "North Brother Island" near the Bronx in New York. And you need to get permission from the New York Department of Parks just to go there. Oh and the only way to and from is by boat. .....obviously...the island part ......i tend to ramble when im high.

AMAZING PLACE



Oh yeah and @Lew, I'm am never not baked. I have had 2 slipped discs in my spine and I smoke to ease pain. Which is all day every day. But when I smoke....I can function like nothing ever happened


----------



## thetrue

Chemic and GrahamPhisher would have gotten along quite nicely.


----------



## STIC

unpopular said:


> I think I got a little carried away. However, I  do think abandoned psychiatric hospitals are a loaded subject which  rely a lot on stigma in order to work. I can appreciate abandoned  places, but when the "psychiatric hospital" part of the location is the  focus, as it certainly appears here with the "chemically abandoned"  tagline - a title which I find repugnantly offensive.




I don't like facebook and find its use repugnant and offensive...your point?





Let's see some more...


----------



## Chemic

Here is a few more......








Full Size: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8221/8299590954_298b254149_k.jpg







Full Size: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8079/8299591628_ff30ca1fa4_k.jpg







Full Size: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8076/8299592048_faebfc0da4_k.jpg







Full Size: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8218/8299592586_2b0035f7a7_k.jpg







Full Size: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8355/8298541699_6bb0f662a2_k.jpg







Full Size: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8351/8298540661_b367adadef_k.jpg


----------



## AgentDrex

If you number your photos when you post them, it'll be easier to refer to them.  The third and last photo are creepy as heck.  I was planning on hitting the hay soon but now I am reconsidering.

Third photo - the bluish color-grading lends itself well, in my opinion, to a horror movie look...also the angle you shot from gives it that fore-boding look, like its towering over you and hiding behind the bushes waiting for you to come in and get dead real quick ( I would add that if you had gone a little to your right, turned more to your left and hunkered down even further so that the tall roof point was more on an intersection of the rule-of-thirds, that feeling of dread would have been augmented)

Last photo - Really like the gritty feeling of this as, again, it lends itself well to a horror movie feel.  Two things I would suggest for improvement here is to frame in such a way as to keep the bright spot at the bottom out of the photo (or minimize it in post-process) so that the viewer's eye is not drawn there.  Also you don't want to draw the eye to the piece on the wall frame-right about a third of the way down from the top as it seems to be a mistake and not an intentional element in this photo.  I like how you kept the wheelchair on the left side of the frame and left the empty space behind as it makes the photo take on a creepier vibe then if you would have framed it on the right.  Like there's something dark behind you and you want to get away. 

Keep practicing, I look forward to your progress.


----------



## thetrue

I like the first and third in that set


----------



## cgipson1

So you did have permission to visit and shoot here? Most people that shoot abandoned sites just go in and do it, without permission.. and often vandalize a little while they are there also.

The reason permission is required *(and is usually nearly impossible to get)* is liability! Insurance companies won't insure people who give others permission to go into potentially dangerous places. if they do, They then usually require protective gear, lights, and usually a written waiver of liability! (notice the DANGER and NO TRESPASSING signs?)

I would think that TPF (with TPF's stance toward being nice and careful toward members, and being law abiding in areas of copyright and other things) would not want anything that was taken illegally on here... it might encourage someone else to go do something similar... and possibly get hurt or killed! (especially when it is often drug using adolescents that go to places like this... one of the worst places they could be under the influence of something!) (if you don't believe me.. ask Pixmedic... he has seen it too!)

If you had permission to be in / on a potentially dangerous,  private, abandoned facility.... then fine. Please post your shots! If you didn't have permission... then that is a problem that the mods should deal with. (how do you verify if he had permission??? Not MY problem!)


----------



## rexbobcat

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> So you did have permission to visit and shoot here? Most people that shoot abandoned sites just go in and do it, without permission.. and often vandalize a little while they are there also.
> 
> The reason permission is required (and is usually nearly impossible to get) is liability! Insurance companies won't insure people who give others permission to go into potentially dangerous places. if they do, They then usually require protective gear, lights, and usually a written waiver of liability! (notice the DANGER and NO TRESPASSING signs?)
> 
> I would think that TPF (with TPF's stance toward being nice and careful toward members, and being law abiding in areas of copyright and other things) would not want anything that was taken illegally on here... it might encourage someone else to go do something similar... and possibly get hurt or killed! (especially when it is often drug using adolescents that go to places like this... one of the worst places they could be under the influence of something!) (if you don't believe me.. ask Pixmedic... he has seen it too!)
> 
> If you had permission to be in / on a potentially dangerous,  private, abandoned facility.... then fine. Please post your shots! If you didn't have permission... then that is a problem that the mods should deal with. (how do you verify if he had permission??? Not MY problem!)



I think it would be surprising how many photos are put up on here that are either take while trespassing or taken illegally without a property release.


----------



## cgipson1

rexbobcat said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you did have permission to visit and shoot here? Most people that shoot abandoned sites just go in and do it, without permission.. and often vandalize a little while they are there also.
> 
> The reason permission is required (and is usually nearly impossible to get) is liability! Insurance companies won't insure people who give others permission to go into potentially dangerous places. if they do, They then usually require protective gear, lights, and usually a written waiver of liability! (notice the DANGER and NO TRESPASSING signs?)
> 
> I would think that TPF (with TPF's stance toward being nice and careful toward members, and being law abiding in areas of copyright and other things) would not want anything that was taken illegally on here... it might encourage someone else to go do something similar... and possibly get hurt or killed! (especially when it is often drug using adolescents that go to places like this... one of the worst places they could be under the influence of something!) (if you don't believe me.. ask Pixmedic... he has seen it too!)
> 
> If you had permission to be in / on a potentially dangerous,  private, abandoned facility.... then fine. Please post your shots! If you didn't have permission... then that is a problem that the mods should deal with. (how do you verify if he had permission??? Not MY problem!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be surprising how many photos are put up on here that are either take while trespassing or taken illegally without a property release.
Click to expand...


I'm sure! But many of those are at least not taken in dangerous locations.... that is my main concern! After all, we do have the "JackAss" copycat culture out there! lol!


----------



## AgentDrex

I asked a squirrel for permission to put his photo online, he just stood there with nuts in his mouth; I took that as an okay.


----------



## STIC

cgipson1 said:


> I'm sure! But many of those are at least not taken in dangerous locations.... that is my main concern! After all, we do have the "JackAss" copycat culture out there! lol!



You _also_ have a suing culture born of the misguided assumption something is _always_ someone else's fault...

Imagine just how many opportunities are missed because nobody would sign off on it for risk of losing their insurance (even though it's not dangerous in the least, but if someone got a splinter, they'd sue for 10 mill...CRAZY!) 

Back to the OP's pics...F'ing brilliant....1, and 3 are nice, but 6 is definitely my favorite...


----------



## Rick58

I've watched this for 7 pages and haven't said a word, but before I run out of blood due to biting my lip, I have to say..."I don't get this thread AT ALL!". Title this thread "A photo documentary an abandoned hospital" and I'm with you. There could be an interest. But for me, that's where it ends. Trying to make the thread "cooler" by consistantly referencing being high on weed isn't working for me either.
   As far as this particular subject, I'm with Unpopular. I'm not sure how tasteful or "cool" this thread would be for someone who had a loved one spend any time in one of these places. Mental hospitals may very well become a little less photogenic to those people. 'nuff said. I'm back out.


----------



## sleist

I can't figure out why this thread is so long.


----------



## The_Traveler

*I don't care any way way about the subject matter but I still believe the same way I did back at the beginning.
It seems to me that the OP is waging some massive posturing bull$hit here.
He doesn't seem interested in working at his photos, he doesn't seem willing to do things we way we know it works and he is unresponsive to issues about the pictures.

What I do get back is that he sees himself as some sort of urban adventurer, fighting his physical ills with weed and, even in the throes of baked-dom, capturing these photos.*

Nah, I care about pictures not attitude.
When I see him posting pictures the way that it works for us here, responding about his pictures, repressing that line of bullcr@p that oozes out at every opportunity then I'd be willing to pitch in and help someone who wants and needs it.

As my last wife said as she went out the door, 'I'm leaving you for anyone else.'


----------



## ratssass

i like turtles


----------



## rexbobcat

sleist said:
			
		

> I can't figure out why this thread is so long.



When we smoke joints we begin to ramble.


----------



## o hey tyler

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> So you did have permission to visit and shoot here? Most people that shoot abandoned sites just go in and do it, without permission.. *and often vandalize a little while they are there also.*



That's quite an assumption that is not founded with any factual evidence.


----------



## pab

Do you literally copy and paste everything from one forum to another?      

The Chemically Abandoned


----------



## amolitor

I'm not seeing anything new in the work here, at all. I am seeing recycled cliches and ideas.

Still, they're a fair workmanlike job at recycling the cliches and ideas, and these are (mostly) cliches and ideas that aren't too bad. Heavy vignetting is the cliche that pops out as "amateur, and lousy" but the rest of it ain't bad. Kid's got a bit of an eye. No ideas, but an eye. Most of us don't have any ideas, though.


----------



## cgipson1

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you did have permission to visit and shoot here? Most people that shoot abandoned sites just go in and do it, without permission.. *and often vandalize a little while they are there also.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite an assumption that is not founded with any factual evidence.
Click to expand...


Yea? Ask any police department about trespassing and vandalism! It is so common that most trespass and vandalism laws are intertwined.... 

Chronic Trespassing And Vandalism May Doom Manchester Log Cabin - Hartford Courant
California Criminal Law Info: Vandalism, Trespass & Disturbing -
49 USC 20151 - Sec. 20151. Railroad trespassing and vandalism prevention strategy - US Code - Title 49: Transportation - Subchapter II - Particular Aspects of Safety - Id 19259953 - vLex
E-8 TRESPASSING AND VANDALISM - Opelika City Schools

Just some results from a quick 30 second search!


I thought you were gone... didn't you do a one of those high drama flounce threads? Welcome back!


----------



## thetrue

pab said:


> Do you literally copy and paste everything from one forum to another?
> 
> The Chemically Abandoned


Hey, man, you're not supposed to know he did that! I think he probably likes the responses on the othe forum better


----------



## rexbobcat

thetrue said:
			
		

> Hey, man, you're not supposed to know he did that! I think he probably likes the responses on the othe forum better



TPF is the most brutal photography forum on the net from what I can tell. Dgrin and Photocamel coddle basically every photo posted. It has to be reaalllyyy bad for anyone to say anything.


----------



## Derrel

Life is an endless series of cliches, repeated over and over, on a daily basis, for years on end. Why would photographs made inside of decaying "institutions" be anything other than cliches??? Same basic floorplans, same basic furnishings,same basic types of spaces, similar light fixtures and fittings as those found in hundreds of similar institutions across the world...one of the main reasons that this type of *urban decay photography* is so tedious...peeling paint and molding walls look pretty much....the same...in New York as they do in Pennsylvania, as in Vermont, or Ohio, or Connecticut...although I will grant you that the mosses and the molds and the lichens DO SEEM TO grow bigger and badder down south, in SEC country!!! So, of course, it makes sense that the OP has just cut-and-pasted the SAME post in multiple forums!


----------



## thetrue

Guess I'm glad I'm here then  I like the learning aspect of getting beaten in to a corner. :lmao:


----------



## cgipson1

rexbobcat said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, man, you're not supposed to know he did that! I think he probably likes the responses on the othe forum better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPF is the most brutal photography forum on the net from what I can tell. Dgrin and Photocamel *coddle basically every photo posted. It has to be reaalllyyy bad for anyone to say anything*.
Click to expand...


Yep! That is so helpful, too! Almost as helpful as Facebook! lol! And TPF may be headed that way....


----------



## Tee

rexbobcat said:
			
		

> TPF is the most brutal photography forum on the net from what I can tell. Dgrin and Photocamel coddle basically every photo posted. It has to be reaalllyyy bad for anyone to say anything.



The photographic quality as a whole on PC is far better than anything on here as there are more working professionals on that site. TPF is the strainer for the Internet forum cesspool, catching all the crap and allowing the good stuff to eventually find a more specific forum for their needs.  No need to out other forums by full name to help speed that up.


----------



## o hey tyler

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> Yea? Ask any police department about trespassing and vandalism! It is so common that most trespass and vandalism laws are intertwined....
> 
> Chronic Trespassing And Vandalism May Doom Manchester Log Cabin - Hartford Courant
> California Criminal Law Info: Vandalism, Trespass & Disturbing -
> 49 USC 20151 - Sec. 20151. Railroad trespassing and vandalism prevention strategy - US Code - Title 49: Transportation - Subchapter II - Particular Aspects of Safety - Id 19259953 - vLex
> E-8 TRESPASSING AND VANDALISM - Opelika City Schools
> 
> Just some results from a quick 30 second search!
> 
> I thought you were gone... didn't you do a one of those high drama flounce threads? Welcome back!



You made this about photographers that go to an abandoned location, take photos, and vandalize. Not about vandalism in general. I am willing to bet that the majority of photographers that shoot places of this nature do their best not to disturb much of anything. I know that's been my rule of thumb.


----------



## AgentDrex

> Yep! That is so helpful, too! Almost as helpful as Facebook! lol! And TPF may be headed that way....


Not if I can help it.




> The photographic quality as a whole on PC is far better than anything on here as there are more working professionals on that site. TPF is the strainer for the Internet forum cesspool, catching all the crap and allowing the good stuff to eventually find a more specific forum for their needs. No need to out other forums by full name to help speed that up.




I'm a member at Photocamel.  I have learned a lot more here than I have over there.


----------



## Rick58

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea? Ask any police department about trespassing and vandalism! It is so common that most trespass and vandalism laws are intertwined....
> 
> Chronic Trespassing And Vandalism May Doom Manchester Log Cabin - Hartford Courant
> California Criminal Law Info: Vandalism, Trespass & Disturbing -
> 49 USC 20151 - Sec. 20151. Railroad trespassing and vandalism prevention strategy - US Code - Title 49: Transportation - Subchapter II - Particular Aspects of Safety - Id 19259953 - vLex
> E-8 TRESPASSING AND VANDALISM - Opelika City Schools
> 
> Just some results from a quick 30 second search!
> 
> I thought you were gone... didn't you do a one of those high drama flounce threads? Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made this about photographers that go to an abandoned location, take photos, and vandalize. Not about vandalism in general. I am willing to bet that the majority of photographers that shoot places of this nature do their best not to disturb much of anything. I know that's been my rule of thumb.
Click to expand...


Take only pictures. Leave only foot prints


----------



## AgentDrex

Take pictures of our footprints?


----------



## thetrue

You people make me laugh.


----------



## Mully

What I don't understand on here is why is a dead horse beaten to death, over and over again ... it is such a waist of time. I might have to look for higher ground.


----------



## Derrel

Mully said:


> What I don't understand on here is why is a dead horse beaten to death, over and over again ... it is such a waist of time. I might have to look for higher ground.



Pardon me good sir, but do you know where I might find a dead horse around these parts??? You see, I have a fine willow switch here, stout, solid, and freshly cut, and I am anxious to put it to good use...


----------



## AgentDrex

Mully said:


> What I don't understand on here is why is a dead horse beaten to death, over and over again ... it is such a waist of time. I might have to look for higher ground.



I'm not sure I'm clear on this.  Are you referring to "beating a dead horse" in general or specifically to this thread?


----------



## Tee

AgentDrex said:


> I'm a member at Photocamel.  I have learned a lot more here than I have over there.



Cool beans if that works for you.  I've learnt far more about studio lighting over there from the working professionals than on here.  There's sites for everyone out there, man.  I love me some TPF but all I'm saying is this is more of a "catch-all" site which is very much needed.  We're the Gatekeepers of the internet photography world.


----------



## Mully

So many of these threads .... they go on for pages about complaints, I guess that is what is liked here.


----------



## rexbobcat

Tee said:
			
		

> The photographic quality as a whole on PC is far better than anything on here as there are more working professionals on that site. TPF is the strainer for the Internet forum cesspool, catching all the crap and allowing the good stuff to eventually find a more specific forum for their needs.  No need to out other forums by full name to help speed that up.



I'm not talking about the quality of the photographs. I'm talking about the quality of the comments. 

As long as your photo is in focus and properly exposed to a certain extent, you will get at least 5-6 "wow great shot!"s 

But in terms of the photography...

I've found that, as a result, many of the weekend warriors turned pro with their 6 months of photo experience who TPF tends to run off go over there and get the comments they're looking for.

And the "actual" professionals there aren't very inspiring. Many of them are Olan Mills type photographers, which isn't my bag. 

I'll take an average photographer trying something new over generic professional photos any day.

Quality is a rather vague term.

Content > Subject Matter > Technical Prowess is how I measure quality.


----------



## The_Traveler

Tee said:


> TPF is the strainer for the Internet forum cesspool, catching all the crap



But, you're here?


----------



## Tee

The_Traveler said:


> Tee said:
> 
> 
> 
> TPF is the strainer for the Internet forum cesspool, catching all the crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, you're here?
Click to expand...


Of course I am!  I love this place.  I was merely saying (in an over the top manner) that since TPF 99% of the time ranks first in photography forum searches we get more than the usual "I'm new and want to go pro" members than the other forums.  Hence we are catching more of the issues allowing other forums to take on a different dynamic than ours.  We should be heralded as heroes.


----------



## The_Traveler

Yes, that's right.
I like/love the relatively civil rough and tumble here. 
It gets boring at the extremes where people either don't know or don't tell the truth or when jerks take over.

Lately, thanks to the mods, this place is a decent place for people to post.
Now if we could just get everyone to join in and elevate their game, not so much in what they post but what they say about their own posts and others.


----------



## AgentDrex

The_Traveler said:


> Yes, that's right.
> I like/love the relatively civil rough and tumble here.
> It gets boring at the extremes where people either don't know or don't tell the truth or when jerks take over.
> 
> Lately, thanks to the mods, this place is a decent place for people to post.
> Now if we could just get everyone to join in and elevate their game, not so much in what they post but what they say about their own posts and others.



We will get there slowly but surely.  I have utmost faith in this awesome place..  There may be homes (aka forums) for everyone but this one is the one I choose to come to most.  I just visit the other places.  My family is here (in a manner of speaking).  This is the best forum for photography on the internet; there may be other good ones out there but no other TPF.


----------



## Mully

It has always been that a photographer got hired because the client believed they were going to do the best job..... so help others get to that level.  I have a friend that is really a good animal photographer and could turn pro with the quality of his work but he loves his career but always wants to take the best pictures possible.... on a pro level.  Most nubes photographers want to get better and should be judged how well they did for their level and what they could do to improve. So help them improve and this site will attract good people.


----------



## Compaq

There are times when I wonder what I'm still doing here. Then there are times when I wonder why I haven't been here.

'Tis my circle, currently at the former.


----------



## STIC

Rick58 said:


> I've watched this for 7 pages and haven't said a word, but before I run out of blood due to biting my lip, I have to say..."I don't get this thread AT ALL!". Title this thread "A photo documentary an abandoned hospital" and I'm with you. There could be an interest. But for me, that's where it ends. Trying to make the thread "cooler" by consistantly referencing being high on weed isn't working for me either.
> As far as this particular subject, I'm with Unpopular. I'm not sure how tasteful or "cool" this thread would be for someone who had a loved one spend any time in one of these places. Mental hospitals may very well become a little less photogenic to those people. 'nuff said. I'm back out.


 
*You ARE joking&#8230;right? I mean, I&#8217;m sure you&#8217;re not suggesting that anything controversial or that may offend someone is a taboo subject that photographers MUST ignore&#8230;surely&#8230; *



The_Traveler said:


> I don't care any way way about the subject matter but I still believe the same way I did back at the beginning.
> It seems to me that the OP is waging some massive posturing bull$hit here.
> He doesn't seem interested in working at his photos, he doesn't seem willing to do things we way we know it works and he is unresponsive to issues about the pictures.
> 
> *Seriously&#8230;he&#8217;s not taking his photos in the officially correct fashion?*
> 
> What I do get back is that he sees himself as some sort of urban adventurer, fighting his physical ills with weed and, even in the throes of baked-dom, capturing these photos.
> 
> Nah, I care about pictures not attitude.
> 
> *Well, maybe, but only if they are taken in the exact way you specified as correct&#8230;right?*
> 
> When I see him posting pictures the way that it works for us here, responding about his pictures, repressing that line of bullcr@p that oozes out at every opportunity then I'd be willing to pitch in and help someone who wants and needs it.
> 
> As my last wife said as she went out the door, 'I'm leaving you for anyone else.'


 
*There&#8217;s a telling comment&#8230;*



amolitor said:


> I'm not seeing anything new in the work here, at all. I am seeing recycled cliches and ideas.
> 
> *Wow, you do surprise me&#8230;and here I was thinking every time a photographer gets his/her camera out and shoots something, it&#8217;s the first time this subject has been covered&#8230;*
> 
> Still, they're a fair workmanlike job at recycling the cliches and ideas, and these are (mostly) cliches and ideas that aren't too bad. Heavy vignetting is the cliche that pops out as "amateur, and lousy" but the rest of it ain't bad. Kid's got a bit of an eye. No ideas, but an eye. Most of us don't have any ideas, though.


 
*Obviously, from reading this thread, you have all stroked your ego&#8217;s sufficiently that my comments shouldn&#8217;t make too much of a dent in them so&#8230;*

*Way to go to trash someone who&#8217;s work isn&#8217;t actually bad at all&#8230;*



Rick58 said:


> Take only pictures. Leave only foot prints


 
*You want cliché, there&#8217;s one right there&#8230;*

*And, seeing as they OP does NOTHING to suggest they are doing anything other than documenting in photos, why the need to post it&#8230;twice&#8230;

Maybe someone should just leave only footprints on your arse&#8230;*

*And, why are people ascribing urban vandalism to this person, just because they shoot abandoned buildings? Do you ascribe vehicular manslaughter to automotive photographers?*

*Yes, the OP is openly stating use of &#8216;weed&#8217;&#8230;so what; you&#8217;re supposed to be critiquing the photos, not the life choices of the photographer&#8230;

At least he&#8217;s out there doing something&#8230; while most of you are just in here slagging him off&#8230;*


----------



## Chemic

Rick58 said:


> Take only pictures. Leave only foot prints



I will def respond to everyones questions later on. Currently at the hostpital with my father. 

But rick, Where is that quote from. Ive heard it before....about 6 years ago....but i cant remember where


----------



## The_Traveler

Well, Stic,  I think this quote below pretty much sums up why people are 'slagging him' 



Chemic said:


> Before I continue with this post, keep in mind that I am NOT crazy. I may have a mind that is like none other, though that does not mean that it is not brilliant in its own way.
> I am a fan of the unknown, the unseen, the unexplored, the ruins, the abandoned, the over grown.....
> I find peace in the places that nobody goes. The knowledge that no man has stepped foot here in a very long time. The knowledge that there is beauty in even the most horrific places.
> Hospitals, Jails, Psychiatric Institutions, Murder Houses, Haunted Dwellings, and many more of the worlds unexplained oddities that have since been left for the world to take it back.
> 
> This thread will be a compilation of my work, my process, and my vision.



That was also posted in at least one other place.

He seems much more interested in burnishing his image then in improving his image



> Oh yeah and @Lew, I'm am never not baked. I have had 2 slipped discs in my spine and I smoke to ease pain. Which is all day every day. But when I smoke....I can function like nothing ever happened





> Due to the copious amounts of cannabis that I intake daily, When I made this account, I most likely got confused about the "My photos are ok to edit" thing.
> 
> 
> **ATTENTION - Marijuana effects the memory** (Half Baked)



Sooooo, because he was using us for a little posturing, I think everyone feels quite comfortable pooping on him.

And, by the way Stic,  on a site that expressly forbids political talk, it is really quite rude to drop in this kind of comment.



> You also have a suing (_sic?_) culture born of the misguided assumption something is always someone else's fault...i_* do realise this is necessary because your morally corrupt government sells medical care and social welfare rather than funds it...*_
> 
> 
> Can't it EVER just be a case of "I'll take responsibility for myself, thank you" in America...?
> 
> 
> Imagine just how many opportunities are missed because nobody would sign off on it for risk of losing their insurance (even though it's not dangerous in the least, but if someone got a splinter, they'd sue for 10 mill...CRAZY!)




But, I hope you feel better, having told off all us really really terrible Yanks.

While I was outside oppressing the masses, I noticed a meter maid giving your white horse a ticket, but, considering your strong feelings about personal responsibility I didn't say anything.


----------



## STIC

The_Traveler said:


> Well, Stic,  I think this quote below pretty much sums up why people are 'slagging him'
> 
> 
> 
> Chemic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before I continue with this post, keep in mind that I am NOT crazy. I may have a mind that is like none other, though that does not mean that it is not brilliant in its own way.
> I am a fan of the unknown, the unseen, the unexplored, the ruins, the abandoned, the over grown.....
> I find peace in the places that nobody goes. The knowledge that no man has stepped foot here in a very long time. The knowledge that there is beauty in even the most horrific places.
> Hospitals, Jails, Psychiatric Institutions, Murder Houses, Haunted Dwellings, and many more of the worlds unexplained oddities that have since been left for the world to take it back.
> 
> This thread will be a compilation of my work, my process, and my vision.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was also posted in at least one other place.
> 
> *OMG...he has the effrontery to post on more than one forum...my god, let's BAN him...
> 
> Lighten up...*
> 
> He seems much more interested in burnishing his image then in improving his image
> 
> *NO, he's making a point about beauty in unusual places (a VALID point, by the way)...he may waffle a bit but, so what...is this site about peoples nature, or their photography?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah and @Lew, I'm am never not baked. I have had 2 slipped discs in my spine and I smoke to ease pain. Which is all day every day. But when I smoke....I can function like nothing ever happened
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to the copious amounts of cannabis that I intake daily, When I made this account, I most likely got confused about the "My photos are ok to edit" thing.
> 
> 
> **ATTENTION - Marijuana effects the memory** (Half Baked)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sooooo, because he was using us for a little posturing, I think everyone feels quite comfortable pooping on him.
> 
> *Well, then that just goes to show what sorry excuses for human beings you all are, doesn't it...*
> 
> And, by the way Stic,  on a site that expressly forbids political talk, it is really quite rude to drop in this kind of comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You also have a suing (_sic?_) culture born of the misguided assumption something is always someone else's fault...
> 
> 
> Imagine just how many opportunities are missed because nobody would sign off on it for risk of losing their insurance (even though it's not dangerous in the least, but if someone got a splinter, they'd sue for 10 mill...CRAZY!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> NO, it wasn't 'rude', it was ON TOPIC, due to all the posts slagging him off for going into these places (and making the assumption he also vandalises them while there, i might add).*
> 
> But, I hope you feel better, having told off all us really really terrible Yanks.
> 
> *Hey, if the truth hurts...*
> 
> While I was outside oppressing the masses, I noticed a meter maid giving your white horse a ticket, but, considering your strong feelings about personal responsibility I didn't say anything.
Click to expand...




Actually, i ride a black horse...must have been someone else's...


----------



## The_Traveler

STIC said:


> *Well, then that just goes to show what sorry excuses for human beings you all are, doesn't it...
> *
> *Actually, i ride a black horse...must have been someone else's...*



And after purposefully continuing to insult all the Yanks here, do you expect comments, support and help from us?

I knew there was something about a horse, I just wasn't certain of what part it was until now.


----------



## thetrue

Well since this is now a debate about right and wrong, I guess another thread bites the dust? OP's vision was lost on page 4 or so, right?


----------



## STIC

The_Traveler said:


> STIC said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Well, then that just goes to show what sorry excuses for human beings you all are, doesn't it...
> *
> *Actually, i ride a black horse...must have been someone else's...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after purposefully continuing to insult all the Yanks here, do you expect comments, support and help from us?
> 
> I knew there was something about a horse, I just wasn't certain of what part it was until now.
Click to expand...


If anyone is an equine rectum on here, i think you've proved you're it buddy...with an attitude like this:



The_Traveler said:


> Sooooo, because he was using us for a little posturing, I think everyone feels quite comfortable pooping on him.



You didn't like his way with words, so you all felt justified in slagging him off...

No, you're right...that makes you a WONDERFUL human being...my bad...:er:



If you are, in fact The_Traveler, how about leaving this guy alone to post his photos and go somewhere else...


----------



## cgipson1

o hey tyler said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea? Ask any police department about trespassing and vandalism! It is so common that most trespass and vandalism laws are intertwined....
> 
> Chronic Trespassing And Vandalism May Doom Manchester Log Cabin - Hartford Courant
> California Criminal Law Info: Vandalism, Trespass & Disturbing -
> 49 USC 20151 - Sec. 20151. Railroad trespassing and vandalism prevention strategy - US Code - Title 49: Transportation - Subchapter II - Particular Aspects of Safety - Id 19259953 - vLex
> E-8 TRESPASSING AND VANDALISM - Opelika City Schools
> 
> Just some results from a quick 30 second search!
> 
> I thought you were gone... didn't you do a one of those high drama flounce threads? Welcome back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You made this about photographers that go to an abandoned location, take photos, and vandalize. Not about vandalism in general. I am willing to bet that the majority of photographers that shoot places of this nature do their best not to disturb much of anything. I know that's been my rule of thumb.
Click to expand...


Wrong! Show me where I said photographers go into places like that and vandalize! You cant.. because I didn't say it! ( I did mention something about drug using adolescents... that I will concede!) 

All I said was Vandalism and Trespassing is often seen together... so often that laws for one, mention the other!


----------



## cgipson1

STIC said:


> *And, why are people ascribing urban vandalism to this person, just because they shoot abandoned buildings? Do you ascribe vehicular manslaughter to automotive photographers?*
> 
> *Yes, the OP is openly stating use of &#8216;weed&#8217;&#8230;so what; you&#8217;re supposed to be critiquing the photos, not the life choices of the photographer&#8230;
> *



I never said the OP was vandalizing, but yes.. I intimated that most likely he was tresspassing! 

Weed use? Pot for slipped discs? Oh.. no sympathy there, I have a multiple vertebrae spinal fusion that is rather painful, as well as other issues.. but I don't use that as a cop out for staying stoned!


----------



## Tuffythepug

OK.. this is how I see it.     OP buys a camera and takes his first picture on Dec. 17.   (info from another forum)   Four days later he comes here and uses terms such as :

"I may have a mind that is like none other, though that does not mean that it is not brilliant in its own way."

and let's not forget..  "This thread will be a compilation of my work, my process, and my vision."

To me these statements are pretty brazen for someone who has owned  camera for about 96 hours.   Chemic has set the bar far higher than he can ever hope to achieve at this stage of his photographic career.    He talks about "the knowledge that there is beauty in even the most horrific places."  yet I have not seen a hint of beauty in any shots so far.    Depressing, somber, images that are not particularly well done or even interesting with a couple of exceptions is what I have seen.

I just see someone who wants us to think he is a brilliant artist with a unique vision.   I'm afraid the copious amount of pot  may have contributed to an inflated sense of his own talent.   I don't see anything that is unique or original in any of these shots.   Most have numerous flaws.   That's to be expected when someone is starting out.  But he promised us beauty and a unique vision and then couldn't deliver the goods.   So, people being the way they are, he got pounded for it.   His first post doomed him.


----------



## cgipson1

Tuffythepug said:


> OK.. this is how I see it.     OP buys a camera and takes his first picture on Dec. 17.   (info from another forum)   Four days later he comes here and uses terms such as :
> 
> "I may have a mind that is like none other, though that does not mean that it is not brilliant in its own way."
> 
> and let's not forget..  "This thread will be a compilation of my work, my process, and my vision."
> 
> To me these statements are pretty brazen for someone who has owned  camera for about 96 hours.   Chemic has set the bar far higher than he can ever hope to achieve at this stage of his photographic career.    He talks about "the knowledge that there is beauty in even the most horrific places."  yet I have not seen a hint of beauty in any shots so far.    Depressing, somber, images that are not particularly well done or even interesting with a couple of exceptions is what I have seen.
> 
> I just see someone who wants us to think he is a brilliant artist with a unique vision.   I'm afraid the copious amount of pot  may have contributed to an inflated sense of his own talent.   I don't see anything that is unique or original in any of these shots.   Most have numerous flaws.   That's to be expected when someone is starting out.  But he promised us beauty and a unique vision and then couldn't deliver the goods.   So, people being the way they are, he got pounded for it.   His first post doomed him.



Well said!


----------



## Buckster

Tuffythepug said:


> OK.. this is how I see it.     OP buys a camera and takes his first picture on Dec. 17.   (info from another forum)   Four days later he comes here and uses terms such as :
> 
> "I may have a mind that is like none other, though that does not mean that it is not brilliant in its own way."
> 
> and let's not forget..  "This thread will be a compilation of my work, my process, and my vision."
> 
> To me these statements are pretty brazen for someone who has owned  camera for about 96 hours.   Chemic has set the bar far higher than he can ever hope to achieve at this stage of his photographic career.    He talks about "the knowledge that there is beauty in even the most horrific places."  yet I have not seen a hint of beauty in any shots so far.    Depressing, somber, images that are not particularly well done or even interesting with a couple of exceptions is what I have seen.
> 
> I just see someone who wants us to think he is a brilliant artist with a unique vision.   I'm afraid the copious amount of pot  may have contributed to an inflated sense of his own talent.   I don't see anything that is unique or original in any of these shots.   Most have numerous flaws.   That's to be expected when someone is starting out.  But he promised us beauty and a unique vision and then couldn't deliver the goods.   So, people being the way they are, he got pounded for it.   His first post doomed him.


This.

We get noobs washing up on the shores here at TPF pretty much every day, but they don't all get clubbed like innocent little baby seals.  In fact, most don't.  Why do a few?  Usually, from what I've seen, it's their attitude upon arrival or shortly thereafter.

As Tuffy pointed out above, the "Elite Artísté with a vision they will soon grace us with, secret shooting location and quite obvious over-inflated ego" doesn't generally cut it around here.  That's true even if they've been here a long time, much less if they're flouncing it around in their fancy cape and underwear in their first few posts, giving off vibes like they're a photographic genius or something.  People picked up on that and delivered a hearty middle finger as a general response.

I see no mystery here at all.


----------



## terri

A sense of humor might have helped a lot.    Some of you seriously need to lighten up.   You could have had fun with this poster on a completely different level, in a benign sort of way.   But that's not how it played out.   

Why not just....laugh?


----------



## 2fastlx

cgipson1 said:


> but I don't use that as a cop out for staying stoned!



Very well said! And couldn't agree more.


----------

